# Thanks, Platinum Interchange



## zzcn69 (Dec 22, 2013)

I had 2 weeks expiring In August, 2014. Talked with Maureen at PI and she helped me book 2 consecutive weeks in Santa Fe in July. Such a pleasure to deal with PI, such a difference from RCI.


----------



## squierjosh (Jan 6, 2014)

Hopefully you're still monitoring your post... I too just found Platinum Exchange and was wondering how well it works and if you saved money over something like RCI. If I don't hear back, I'll PM you...



zzcn69 said:


> I had 2 weeks expiring In August, 2014. Talked with Maureen at PI and she helped me book 2 consecutive weeks in Santa Fe in July. Such a pleasure to deal with PI, such a difference from RCI.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words, zzcn69. Glad Maureen was able to assist you. Our first priority at Platinum Interchange is customer service! 

squierjosh, we would be happy to assist you and answer any questions you may have regarding Platinum Interchange. You can reach us at 800-854-2324. 

I apologize for the delay in responding to your posts. I just recently assumed the position of Reservations Manager, and it took a while for me to get around to TUG. I will be monitoring posts more diligently in the future. - Steve-Reservations Manager, Platinum Interchange


----------



## Ditch my Timeshare (Dec 5, 2014)

*Pleasant trip*

I took a trip to Orlando, FL and the resort was very nice.  I was impressed by the cleaning crew and the accommodations.  The resort was appropriately small.  I took a guest and she was amazed at the resort as well.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Dec 5, 2014)

Glad to hear you enjoyed your stay. We appreciate the feedback on the resorts. - Steve McMains, Reservations Manager, Platinum Interchange.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 5, 2014)

squierjosh said:


> Hopefully you're still monitoring your post... I too just found Platinum Exchange and was wondering how well it works and if you saved money over something like RCI. If I don't hear back, I'll PM you...



Hi josh
I see this is an older question but the answer is the same :  PI is much much cheaper than using RC!  PM me for more details!!


----------



## lights4all (Jan 28, 2015)

ronandjoan said:


> Hi josh
> I see this is an older question but the answer is the same :  PI is much much cheaper than using RC!  PM me for more details!!



This is not always true
1) If the week you want to book is connected to a holiday on their list at the beginning or at the end of your week, you would pay a surcharge, vs. RCI where this doesn't exist
2) If the unit you book is larger then the unit you deposited, even from a 2 BR sleep 6 to a 2 BR sleeps 8, you pay a surcharge, if you deposit a 1 BR and get a 2 BR you may end up paying $194 in upgrade fees.
3) With PI, many resorts have a "Resort Fee" on top of the exchange fee (in my example it was a Vacation village property and was charged $125 on top of the exchange fee). No such thing w/ RCI week exchanges.

So you got to do your home work before choosing PI


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 28, 2015)

*Platinum Interchange Came Through For Us -- Again.*

If we had waited till the week before our flight to Florida, then _maybe_ RCI might have had something we wanted on _Last Call_ or _Instant Exchange_ for our 2-week after-Christmas Florida vacation.  

Or maybe not. 

In any case, again this year we turned to Platinum Interchange, which got us back-to-back 2BR weeks in a nice Kissimmee FL timeshare at an unbeatable rate.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 28, 2015)

Platinum Interchange offers one of the lowest Exchange fees in the industry. 

Upgrades are available for a fee, but are at the customer's discretion and are not mandatory. (They allow an owner who deposited a 1-bedroom unit to exchange into a 2-bedroom unit, for example). 

Resort fees are established by the resort, not Platinum Interchange.


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, AwayWeGo. The Team at Platinum Interchange loves to help folks like you plan and book their vacations. We look forward to our next opportunity to serve you.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 29, 2015)

lights4all said:


> This is not always true
> 1) If the week you want to book is connected to a holiday on their list at the beginning or at the end of your week, you would pay a surcharge, vs. RCI where this doesn't exist
> 2) If the unit you book is larger then the unit you deposited, even from a 2 BR sleep 6 to a 2 BR sleeps 8, you pay a surcharge, if you deposit a 1 BR and get a 2 BR you may end up paying $194 in upgrade fees.
> 3) With PI, many resorts have a "Resort Fee" on top of the exchange fee (in my example it was a Vacation village property and was charged $125 on top of the exchange fee). No such thing w/ RCI week exchanges.
> ...



Yes, there is the holiday upgrade fee and size upgrade fee. (I have seen RCI   charge more TPUs for size and holidays  , plus the membership fee) but I "did my homework" so almost every unit I deposit is a holiday week, so i'M covered in case.  Also I deposit both 1 bd and 2 bd units so I'm prepared for whatever comes up.  

In addition, you (usually) get a bonus week with a deposit (has to be 6 mos out but that has not been a problem) so our costs are less then since our underlying MF of the deposited week is halved


----------



## chriskre (Jan 29, 2015)

lights4all said:


> This is not always true
> 1) If the week you want to book is connected to a holiday on their list at the beginning or at the end of your week, you would pay a surcharge, vs. RCI where this doesn't exist
> 2) If the unit you book is larger then the unit you deposited, even from a 2 BR sleep 6 to a 2 BR sleeps 8, you pay a surcharge, if you deposit a 1 BR and get a 2 BR you may end up paying $194 in upgrade fees.
> 3) With PI, many resorts have a "Resort Fee" on top of the exchange fee (in my example it was a Vacation village property and was charged $125 on top of the exchange fee). No such thing w/ RCI week exchanges.
> ...



I don't think this is a fair comparison.
RCI doesn't necessarily charge you a monetary fee to upgrade but if you don't have enough TPU's for the trade then you have to pay a combine fee and possibly MF's on 2 or more weeks to get those prized holiday weeks or to move up in size depending on where you are going.  

Yes for Vacation Village resorts RCI is a better deal because they have such a favorable deal with them but if you are going elsewhere to an independent you can get a nice deal thru PI.  I got a Turtle reef unit last year in the summer from PI, if I had exchanged thru RCI it would have cost me the $209.  Platinum's exchange was $179 even after extending the deposit.


----------

